# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Aquarium untuk ikan

## doni17

Saat ini saya sedang merenovasi rumah disisi lain sebagai penyuka ikan koi saya sudah memelihara lama, dengan adanya renovasi rumah saya juga ingin lakukan renovasi pada saluran perpipaan sehingga mudah untuk melakukan penyaringan dan pembersihan pada aquarium. Sebaiknya saya letakan dimana ya aquarium tersebut apakah di dapur yang terdapat selang, kran air dan yang lainnya atau saya pindahkan di tempat lain. Atau saya pelihara dengan membuat kolam ikan saja pastinya lebih murah ya

Terima kasih sarannya  :Pray2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tujuan Akuarium adalah untuk dinikmati di dalam ruangan. Kalau bisa dekat ke sumber air, makin baik.

----------


## kevinjaya

Agar lebih bagus dalam memelihara ikan dengan aquarium disarankan menggunakan lampu dengan keterangan yang sama yang dimiliki cahaya handphone, sebagai contohnya. Selain itu juga gunakan batu kerikil berwarna untuk memberikan kesan berbeda.

----------

